# Guppy fighting?



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

I have three male guppys. One of them seems to purposly seems to bump into the other two and chase them around the tanks sometimes. Sometimes, the guppies being pushed around seem to fight back a little. The one that bully's the others the most is the smallest. Could guppies fight??


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol im not sure, i haven't dealt with guppies in a while, but don't they sometimes fight for dominance in the tank?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

am with Pleco on this. i see this very often in the 12gl in which i keep my guppys. they will settle down in a bit once the pecking order is established.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, usually once the alpha male is chosen, things will settle down. As long as they aren't actually hurting each other, it isn't anything to worry about.
Many fish chase each other around and it looks like 'bullying' but most often than not it is natural behaviour.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

pretty much!


----------

